

We're all just creatures of habit - prat
http://www.aolnews.com/science/article/scientists-make-it-official-people-are-so-predictable/19364257

======
rationalbeaver
I bet if you tracked our internet habits you would come to similar
conclusions.

------
johnwatson11218
Not only my commute but once I'm at work you can say the same things for most
of what I do on my computer. Personally I think there is so much potential for
this idea of getting rid of the general purpose workstation/computer. Instead
why not use statistics that watch what I do with my computer then "grow" an
os/environment that only does those things using the bare minimum UI?

Then once I need to step outside of my normal routine I have to dynamically
load modules that get my system close to a stock windows or ubuntu system.

------
pella
Physicist Albert-László Barabási - TedxDanubia talks about Predictability and
Entropy ( 27jan2010 Budapest )

( need Silverlight technology for play .. )
[http://myshowroom.tv/show/49efb25b-732a-4af9-abe5-f99d7c56b5...](http://myshowroom.tv/show/49efb25b-732a-4af9-abe5-f99d7c56b594)

very nice animation at 3:00

------
prat
93% is great! but this would have been ~100% in pre-automobile era. And would
keep falling as we become more and more mobile. Humans may be creatures of
habit but not humanity.

~~~
roc
It'd be interesting to see the data comparing urban and sub/ex-urban habits.

I'd guess that urbanites are less predictable _. But it would be really neat
to see to what degree that holds true and how much (or if) it actually
diverges from their suburban counterparts.

_ (Given the increased density of destinations, increased discoverability of
destinations, more efficient and numerous methods of transit and lower travel
times, I'd expect they would go more different places more often.)

~~~
icefox
When I lived in Oslo me and my wife would go walking all over the place and
take different and often random trips. Back in the states we don't have a
sidewalk in suburbia (one bike trail near by which is the only place we walk)
and have to drive so when we drive it is usually to the same places. So I
would say I am much more predictable now then I was before.

------
sliverstorm
This data is incomplete; have we considered that the truly randomly mobile
people might well, perhaps even as a consequence of their random personality:

1: not have/carry/use_frequently a cell phone?

2: travel to locations outside of cell tower range?

